# How do I connect MP3 to '98 Passat radio?



## Skip (Mar 6, 2000)

Standard '98 Passat radio with no CD changer. I just need to get audio into the radio.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: How do I connect MP3 to '98 Passat radio? (Skip)*

do you have a stock CD player in the dash, or a 6 disc unit in the trunk?


----------



## Skip (Mar 6, 2000)

*Re: How do I connect MP3 to '98 Passat radio? (VReihenmotor6)*

No CD in dash or in trunk.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: How do I connect MP3 to '98 Passat radio? (Skip)*

then a blitxsafe vw aux input will work just perfect for you
I belive the VWauxV3 is trhe one you want
just double check on the application guide on Enfigcarstereo.com


----------



## vag_aux (Apr 16, 2006)

HI, you can try this as well. Works fine on my Gamma
http://www.conofrei.com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: How do I connect MP3 to '98 Passat radio? (Skip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skip* »_Standard '98 Passat radio with no CD changer. I just need to get audio into the radio.


http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
If you have an iPod there are specific ones you can get.


----------

